# WHY is a used saddle $2700.00



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

His brand new reiner saddle is 6200 bucks for non members. 4200 for members. Seriously? The cheapest saddle is 4400. And personally, I think they look pretty cheap.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wtf. I went to a Clinton Anderson clinic and had saddles that were nice as heck and they offered to sell them for $400 from $700 just because they didn't want to bring it with them. I wanted to buy it but didn't have a horse at the time so didn't know what size I needed. I still kick myself lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

That is nuts! Give me a Billy Cook, Circle Y or Tex Tan any day!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

DressageDreamer said:


> That is nuts! Give me a Billy Cook, Circle Y or Tex Tan any day!!


^^^^^ yep yep!! But I did pay 1400 on sale for my circle Y, lol.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:shock:I found another on eBay....used but looks nice. It is $2700 also. WHAT is up with that. 
6k for one of them, I'd have to start abusing drugs, a LOT of them, to even consider spending that kind of money on a saddle, especially one of that quality!!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^^ yep yep!! But I did pay 1400 on sale for my circle Y, lol.


Yeah but a Circle Y is worth that much because of how it is made...not just because someone put their name on it


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

dressagedreamer said:


> yeah but a circle y is worth that much because of how it is made...not just because someone put their name on it


Hehehehe


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Those saddles are so expensive because someone out there is happy to pay the price. That's it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Unless it magically massages my horse's back while I ride, I suspect just another money-making gimmick. I bought my semi-custom (and built to my order) Corriente for $560 and it is a quality saddle. I've only had it since about October and it feels like an old ranch saddle by how supple the leather is.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

some are over rated


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You can price ANYTHING for whatever$ you want. But, if you want to make a lot of money your goods need to follow the Hershey Chocolate Kiss model. They went (at one time) for a penny a piece, and they sold millions of them bc people could afford to buy a LOT of the product.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

so well said


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

To true Kitten Val. I guess the concept just escapes me. I work hard for my paycheck and can not fathom spending it on something like that LOL. Call me a horse owner on a budget or more likely a poor horse owner. There are to many other things that take my cash, like vet bills


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There will always be those who are willing to pay for the name - whether it's PP saddles or 1200 dollar shoes (for humans) - not my cup o' tea.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

themacpack said:


> There will always be those who are willing to pay for the name - whether it's PP saddles or 1200 dollar shoes (for humans) - not my cup o' tea.


This is true Mac. Obviously not mine either LOL


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rascaholic said:


> To true Kitten Val. I guess the concept just escapes me. I work hard for my paycheck and can not fathom spending it on something like that LOL. Call me a horse owner on a budget or more likely a poor horse owner. There are to many other things that take my cash, like vet bills


Lol! I'm "on budget" too, so I perfectly understand. I guess some people just have too much money (or simply too crazy, and I've met such people when it comes to horses and when it comes to some other things).


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> :shock:I found another on eBay....used but looks nice. It is $2700 also. WHAT is up with that.
> 6k for one of them, I'd have to start abusing drugs, a LOT of them, to even consider spending that kind of money on a saddle, especially one of that quality!!


 
Lemme know when you get all toked up, I gotta kid safe 2 year old to sell you... never bucked a day in it's life.....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Adam said:


> Lemme know when you get all toked up, I gotta kid safe 2 year old to sell you... never bucked a day in it's life.....


And some beautiful farm land in Arizona.......


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I do not know how much PP gets for putting his name or endorsement on a saddle, but like everything else he sells or endorses, it is WAY OVER-PRICED and he pockets most of the money. 

What gets me more is that there are a bunch of gullible middle aged women that will pay that much for one. 

I was told way back when that the PP system was like a Ponzi scheme -- whereby foolish middle aged women could easily be separated from their money and be thrilled by the idea. Probably a lot of them will never get past the 'ground games' to ever ride theirs.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Celeste said:


> And some beautiful farm land in Arizona.......


With tall grass that never needs irrigating. :lol:


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> Those saddles are so expensive because someone out there is happy to pay the price. That's it.


 
There it is.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have no problem paying that price for saddles and tack IF it is of excellent quality. 
If my horse works hard for me I am going to spend the money for my horse.

My last custom saddle was over $5000 and I ordered it when that has over 6 months of wages for me. Same with my husband when he ordered his it was $8000, but it has bells and whistles, that was a years wages for him then. But they fit our horses well and we can ride in them for 12 hours a day and not be crippled or have it sore our horses. We don't buy cheap bits either. Given, at the time that was all equipment required for us to make a living but it still hasn't changed my opinion on buying quality. Frankly I have a problem with the otherside of the coin, those who don't care and buy the cheapest junk they can find. In the end it usually end up biting them in the ***.

Now buying overpriced crap just because it has someones name stamped on it is just ridiculous to me, I totally agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have no problem paying that price for saddles and tack IF it is of excellent quality.
> If my horse works hard for me I am going to spend the money for my horse.
> 
> My last custom saddle was over $5000 and I ordered it when that has over 6 months of wages for me. Same with my husband when he ordered his it was $8000, but it has bells and whistles, that was a years wages for him then. But they fit our horses well and we can ride in them for 12 hours a day and not be crippled or have it sore our horses. We don't buy cheap bits either. Given, at the time that was all equipment required for us to make a living but it still hasn't changed my opinion on buying quality. Frankly I have a problem with the otherside of the coin, those who don't care and buy the cheapest junk they can find. In the end it usually end up biting them in the ***.
> ...


Cowchick I wouldn't have a problem paying that kind of money for tack, if it pertained to my livelihood. But I'd expect top quality, longevity and something other than a plain as paper, black saddle. Nor something that looks and feels "Made in India", with his name stamped on it.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

kv,would you be happy to pay that price?lol


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a Parelli saddle even if God himself rode in one down main street.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

COWCHICK, my DD, who spends HOURS on her feet, buys the best shoes, at $150/pair. It always makes sense to buy quality, and I must admit that I haven't _always_ spent the money on my own tack.
But, the OP was talking about a PP saddle and warning, like Cherie, that an over priced name brand item can cost you your hay money, or boarding money, or worming paste money--fill in the blank.
I see people jumping at good deals, these days. There was a guy walking house to house about a week ago selling cheaper land-line phone service on the spot. I'm not ready to jump ship without some research. Although I'm not a member--times are STILL tight--I believe that sites like "Angie's List" are so popular bc we can find out what other costumers have experienced before we make a mistake. I know that the first plumber I hired at my house (2000) was quite a bozo, but the one I have now is a gem and worth the $ I pay him.
Just MHO.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

themacpack said:


> There will always be those who are willing to pay for the name - whether it's PP saddles or 1200 dollar shoes (for humans) - not my cup o' tea.


 Personally I'd rather pay $1200 for some strappy pradas, then $6000 on some overpriced overmarketed saddle. Prada looks better on my feet, then Parelli looks on a horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't mean to come off snobby or imply that the OP doesn't want to spend money on quality tack. I guess my point is was that there is no reason to not spend that kind of money on quality. But for the sake of owning a "Pat Parelli Pakistan special" to buy into the whole clinician scheme is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I didn't mean to come off snobby or imply that the OP doesn't want to spend money on quality tack. I guess my point is was that there is no reason to not spend that kind of money on quality. But for the sake of owning a "Pat Parelli Pakistan special" to buy into the whole clinician scheme is ridiculous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't take it as snobby . My first pair of riding boots were hand made along with a matching saddle :wink:. I can understand paying the big bucks for Quality products if you have it to spend. I also am a frugal kinda gal, and will shop for a true bargain. I want something that will be comfortable for my horse and myself, last forever (ok not forever, but till I am older and grayer) and look good doing it. 

I was just shocked at the price versus quality of the PP special rainbow shooting saddle. I would buy a new custom saddle for Rascal in a heart beat if what I have won't cut the mustard :lol:

*Although DH might pack mine and Rascals things :lol:*


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For years I rode in a good quality western pleasure show saddle and I hated it because it didn't fit quite right. I tried several more good ones but was never quite comfortable. A friend talked me into having Dale Chavez custom make a saddle for me and after much whining and complaining I did. OMG, I will never have another Western saddle that he hasn't made for me (assuming the one I have doesn't last forever and it seems like it probably will). It fits perfectly, the silver is REAL sterling and all the tooling is gorgeous. The main thing though is the fit is perfect and I can ride that saddle all day long and never get sore, not hips, legs, butt or back and in every other saddle my back is usually killing me in 2 hours, tops. I wish I hadn't been tight for so long. This was a true case of getting what I paid for and then some.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent tack is quality regardless of the name stamped on it. However, you have_ verifiable_ proof of quality with certain makers, which is why Circle Y and Stubben are still names you can trust today.

Just because someone's name is stamped into a saddle doesn't mean squat, unless they have many years of success, happy horses, and leagues of loyal customers to prove their worth.

My Stubben is at least 25 years old, if not more. It's the nicest saddle I've ever owned, and I think I got the steal of the century when I bought it for $450.00. 

Just because Pat Pepperoni's name is on sometime doesn't mean it's quality. I want to know the _maker_, not the person who's hawking the merchandise.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Personally I'd rather pay $1200 for some strappy pradas, then $6000 on some overpriced overmarketed saddle. Prada looks better on my feet, then Parelli looks on a horse.


HAHA. I totally agree!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I do a bit of Parelli method training (mixed with other NH based training), but some of the stuff that you 'have to buy' is a tad much. The only 'Parelli' brand stuff we have is two rope halters/leadropes and two carrot sticks. I couldn't imagine ever paying that much for a saddle! Heck, I don't think I'd ever have the money to pay that much for a horse. Unless of course I got a custom one, then I'd pitch in some bucks. But that is a little bit excessive, but then again I have never even shown my horse. My saddle was $450 used and it is nice enough to show in small shows, it fits my butt decently and my horse quite well. Not a big name, nothing too special.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> I couldn't imagine ever paying that much for a saddle!


Some saddles do earn their four figure price tags. Others do not.

Who makes saddles for the pepperoni man? That's whose name it matters.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Unless of course I got a custom one, then I'd pitch in some bucks.


You can get customized Black Country for around $3000. And it's an awesome quality saddle (I'm talking about english here, but I believe I've seen even cheaper prices on custom western). 

The problem with custom saddles though the horse keeps changing the shape over the years, so what fits today may not fit next year. Plus custom saddles are harder to sell (exactly because they are custom :wink: ).

As for paying for the name I could somewhat understand paying for the name very known in saddle business. But Parelli is NOT saddle business to start with, so it sounds ridiculous what they want for those saddle. But...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> You can get customized Black Country for around $3000. And it's an awesome quality saddle (I'm talking about english here, but I believe I've seen even cheaper prices on custom western).
> 
> The problem with custom saddles though the horse keeps changing the shape over the years, so what fits today may not fit next year. Plus custom saddles are harder to sell (exactly because they are custom :wink: ).


A custom saddle(western) is only hard to sell if the tree was specially made to one paticular horse and wont fit a variety of others or your name is carved into the cantle in huge letters..lol.

Our saddles are custom made but they fit all of our horses and whatever else they get thrown on. There are so many options to have or add to a western saddle it is mind numbing. When I ordered mine I sat with Ken for over a half a day going over what I wanted built. But still if I decide to sell it it will have a high resale value and anyone with a horse and a butt that can fit in a 15" seat can use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Most saddles that price tag is earned.A good quality saddle will stand up & is generally not some mass produced thing. Some of the long standing brands like circle Y are not the same as they use to be.I'd take a vintage circle Y over a new one anyday as the quality they once had isn't there anymore.Same to be said about many similar brands. More custom saddle brands like Blue ribbon, Phil Harris,Bob's etc are expensive but hold their value well Hard pressed to find one a good used under $2500.Smaller scale good custom saddle makers also you are paying for that more handmade line vs the assembly line saddle. We have a popular saddle maker around here that his saddles are in demand & any used ones sell quick with a pretty good price tag.:shock: To order one new you are looking at starting about $3500-4000 for plain everyday,get a reining or show saddle add another 2500 to the starting price & expect an almost year waiting.:wink:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Many custom english saddles are made with adjustable trees. Plus all high quality english saddles have wool stuffed panels (the part that actually touches the horse) and that wool can be adjusted around to fit the back perfectly. 

So no, custom english saddles are not a one horse deal at all. And they are definitely not a disposable item as the horse changes shape.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am glad that I didn't get a saddle custom made to fit my butt years ago because it seems to have grown................


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Seriously, are the PP saddles good quality or poor quality? Is it just a name or is it a good saddle. I'm not going to buy one; I just wondered what the deal was with them.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

mildot said:


> I wouldn't buy a Parelli saddle even if God himself rode in one down main street.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, it's the maker that counts not the endorsement. Having PP stamped on it would be enough to make me look the other way!

I've no problem with that price range for a quality saddle. I have 3 customs, 2 are almost as old as I am and were close to that amount when they were made almost 30 years ago. I still ride one of them daily and have for years as my mom did before me. The only thing they have needed done was new latigo & off billets. Quality tack is well worth the investment.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree quality is an investment. I'd much rather pay the big bucks for something that is comfortable for my horse, myself, and is long lived. I just couldn't get over the price, vesus the feel of the leather.
I have a used saddle, a no name brand ( the plate with the makers name came off, and in the move it got lost, I never bothered to clean it up and find out who made it) for those times when there is a danger of the saddle getting destroyed. I paid 40 bucks for it used off eBay. It is a great saddle. Well made, just scuffed and scarred up. It rides like a dream and has never made a horse sore. When I compare the feel of it to the PP saddle, well there is no compare. The PP looked like a cheap knock off and felt like it. The leather isn't quality. The padding looks like it won't last. It just looked cheaply made and put together. 
I could be wrong, but I'd not chance $2700 on that, when I could get one made for a few hundred more. I surely would NOT pay 6k for a new one either. I could have 2 made for that price. AND I'd know where they were made, where to go with a problem, and who to talk to about repairs or adjustments needed.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Seriously, are the PP saddles good quality or poor quality? Is it just a name or is it a good saddle. I'm not going to buy one; I just wondered what the deal was with them.


The one I put my hands on and checked out of curiosity is not what I consider quality. It feels cheap and the leather doesn't feel good. Does that make sense? I love the feel and texture of quality leather, and the PP saddle just didn't feel like it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:

You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I would rather have three of these:

Circle Y Saddles - Fargo Reiner Saddle

than one of these:

Welcome to Parelli Saddles


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to Parelli Saddles

The BS in that page is so deep that I had to go to the garage and put on my waders to finish reading it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! I didn't read it. I just looked at the price. I actually prefer the looks of the equivalent Circle Y.

So I read it. This is what it said:

"Your HORSE is the ONLY one who can tell you when your saddle is RIGHT!"

Well what if my horse doesn't want to be bothered with riding at all? She might tell me that all saddles are wrong.

Just because the PP saddles fits one horse, does that mean it fits all horses? My own horses are so different that there is no way that you could fit them with the same saddle and pad and have both of them be comfortable.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I agree, it's the maker that counts not the endorsement. Having PP stamped on it would be enough to make me look the other way!
> 
> I've no problem with that price range for a quality saddle. I have 3 customs, 2 are almost as old as I am and were close to that amount when they were made almost 30 years ago. I still ride one of them daily and have for years as my mom did before me. The only thing they have needed done was new latigo & off billets. Quality tack is well worth the investment.


My eBay special needed cleaned up really bad when I got it. I cleaned and oiled it, waited 3 days and cleaned and oiled it again. It looked like a new one except for the scuffs and scrapes. I only spent about 8 hours on both cleanings and oilings. $40 bucks plus 8 hours with a toothbrush, sponges, saddle soap, and neats foot oil. Not bad for a saddle I have fallen in love with .

My 2 customs, my good boots and a lot of other tack were lost when the barn I stored it in went up in flames. I cried. I miss those saddles. And my boots, well it's hard to find anyone now who does custom boots for under $1000 around here. Alas, that is not in the budget at the moment.

When the emergency fund is full once more, I can start saving again for another custom. Til then this one does fine. Actually it does great, but I miss the feel of the custom shaped for my very own buttocks LOL


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

mildot said:


> Welcome to Parelli Saddles
> 
> The BS in that page is so deep that I had to go to the garage and put on my waders to finish reading it.


I couldn't finish reading all of that BS but the picture of PP on that page made me laugh because he looks like he's scared out of his mind and is holding on to that saddle for dear life. LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:
> 
> You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


Bah ha ha...that is one spendy mustache ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:
> 
> You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


I just lost my lunch. Thanks smrobs!:???:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

smrobs said:


> But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:
> 
> You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


 
OMILOWERED!! I just lost my lunch...........:shock::rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OMILOWERED!! I just lost my lunch...........:shock::rofl:



That makes 2 of us!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The Parelli saddles I have seen are of good quality leather and construction.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not one to buy into names and trends but the site does name drop Steele Trees. I've always thought they were a tree of excePtional quality. ^shrug^


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread! Definitely makes me feel better about my recent saddle purchases. Hey Rascaholic! We have two things in common. I too own a horse named Rascal and I too lost every shred of tack I've ever owned in a barn fire last November down to my two very favorite pairs of boots. I ride English and Western so I lost my tall boots and my Justin's. Spurs were still attached. I also lost my Stubben (probably the one that hurt the most since it was an original German made that I had revived out of someone's storage shed) and two western saddles, one of which I have had since the age of 13 (I'm 38 now). My husband had an Australian saddle. And we had two small kids' saddles for our children. All gone. I also had so many ribbons hanging everywhere that I have also had since my high school days. All gone. 170 square bales of hay (and we're in TX still dealing with drought prices). Gone. Thankfully, my horses were out in the field when it happened. My black lab wasn't quite so lucky. He was in his kennel and we weren't home when it started. Still dealing with his loss. Anyway, it's been a long road but we've slowly rebuilt and replaced. We had insurance. I won another used Stubben on Ebay (couldn't stray from that brand) and replaced my barrel saddle with a new Tex Tan. My first brand new saddle ever and it fits my butt like custom made. LOVE it! And you know...I spent less than $1500 on both my Stubben and brand new Tex Tan combined and still feel like I got quite the quality package. Barring we ever have to go through what we went through recently, I plan on going to my grave with these saddles.  Ironically, although I also replaced my two pairs of boots, I still miss my old ones terribly. Can't quite get them to feel like the old ones. LOL!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I just checked CA saddle out of curiosity. It's $1800 new on his website. Which is not all that bad (I don't know about quality - never seen one though). Looks like PP beats him to it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> The Parelli saddles I have seen are of good quality leather and construction.


Even if they are, they aren't $5600 quality. Hell, I know a couple of saddle makers that build the entire saddle, tree and all, to fit your horse and your specifications for a lot less than that.

Standard base price for a fully custom built saddle in my area is $2500. For each little add-on, it adds a bit to the price, but you'd have to have a saddle that was exceptional quality with every single bell and whistle available to get it to the price of one of PP's saddles.

In all honesty, there are a ton of sayings for people that buy into the crap that people like PP sell; "A fool and his money are soon parted", "More dollars than sense", "There's a sucker born every minute", etc.

His standard ranch roper saddle is priced at $5625, the "premier" version is almost $1000 more. Plus, with the description of the saddle makes it clear that he's never done any _real_ ranch work. Making a ranch roper saddle with bars that are flexible? That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. You put something that's 1000+ pounds on the end of a rope, the last thing you want is the tree in your saddle bending around and pinching your horse.

Add onto that, they only guarantee fit if you use their special saddle pad and "shims" to fill in all the places where the saddle doesn't fit your horse.

After all, all that stuff only costs an additional $400+ :?.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

hemms said:


> I'm not one to buy into names and trends but the site does name drop Steele Trees. I've always thought they were a tree of excePtional quality. ^shrug^


I have had wonderful luck with Steele brand trees. 

But both of my saddle with Steele trees (a Rider's Choice and a Saddle King) were under $1000 each. So the tree must not add *that* much to the price! But I do have two different saddles with two different sized Steele trees and they fit me and my horses great! I would definitely buy a Steele tree again.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

We have 2 horses and three saddles. These things just happen, I guess. :? My husband rides in a western saddle that has a gullet big enough to clear the huge withers of his OTTB. The other is an australian saddle that he loves, but is too narrow for his horse.

I have an endurance saddle made by Eli Miller in Kentucky and I'm never, ever going to part with it. It's one of the older saddles, made by Eli himself, rather than the ones that are currently being made and sold under his name by a relative. I think Eli is retired or at least only making an occasional custom saddle these days. If something happens to my horse, then the next horse I buy will just have to fit the saddle, or look for another home.
It is seriously comfortable, both for me and the horse and it's light enough that this old hag can handle it without killing herself. I don't do any endurance riding, but I also don't rope steers, so I saw no use for a horn.
I LOVE this saddle.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:
> 
> You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


 
OMG...Gag me with a spoon! Only in a nightmare....


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

smrobs said:


> But, but, don't you guys know that it has Parelli "inside"!?:shock:
> 
> You can't tell me that you don't secretly dream of riding on the mustachioed one each day :wink::rofl:.


 
OMG...Gag me with a spoon! Only in a nightmare....


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a couple saddle maker friends whose used saddles bring that and more. But, they use custom trees, top of the line leather and hardware, and their tooling is art. 

The saddles get rode, but they are just superb. A factory made saddle? Nope.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I hadn't looked into the tree they use when I posted this. I still think they feel cheap. And just plain jane wrong looking. I don't even know how to describe it and better. 

You know how when you touch good leather, it's stiff from being new, but still has the soft wickedly velvety feel? For 6k I want that. (for $2700 used, I want that.) And I don't want to have to shim it to fit my horse! Guarantee me the fit, and don't charge another arm to do it. For real? $400 bucks more for shims and pads??? It gets better and better. Dare I ask if there is a wonder girth to go with the rainbow shooting saddle? I didn't think to look after smrobs made me lose my lunch earlier. :lol:

For 6k I want some carved, butter soft, but really thick leather, bling, hell for that price I want the seat preshaped to my butt cheeks. And I want my name stitched into the seat, like my old custom  ( Dang I miss that saddle.) It's only 3 letters, so it's simple. I want my boots made for me to match the saddle. I have duck feet so that ain't gonna be easy. And for 6 grand that saddle better have a coffee maker in it. 


:hide:smrobs, you got me in trouble earlier!!!!! DH has a mustache. I glanced over at him, for some reason (the PP post earlier) it was funny as hell, and I couldn't quit laughing long enough to tell him what was funny. Nor could I get it out in a coherent way while ****.
All I could think of was I am SO glad they are not the same style. I'd not be able to kiss him for cracking up or gagging depending on whether it was a funny moment or one of those EWWWW ones. I'd not like to explain to DH why I just did not want to kiss him because his stash reminded me of some other fella. I just don't think he'd take that real well.

This is DH and his mustache at DSS's wedding 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

hemms said:


> I'm not one to buy into names and trends but the site does name drop Steele Trees. I've always thought they were a tree of excePtional quality. ^shrug^


Maybe so, but a quality tree can be surrounded by crap leather and fittings all poorly attached. End result is still a crap saddle.


----------

